
On Roman roads and the sources of persistence and non-persistence in development - rms
https://voxeu.org/article/roman-roads-and-persistence-development
======
rms
Summarized on boingboing as "Public goods are REALLY good: thousands of years
later, the Roman roads are still paying dividends"
[https://boingboing.net/2018/04/10/romanes-eunt-
domus.html](https://boingboing.net/2018/04/10/romanes-eunt-domus.html)

